# It's called porkroll and Central Jersey exists dammit!



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, No clue what all your title means but there are a lot of good people on here happy to help with your boat hunt


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Pork roll is the shit. I grew up in Piscataway NJ. Never fished up there though


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome! My wife is from Perth Amboy and she just introduced me to porkroll last week. For those not familiar it's a pork meat product similar to Spam. Very popular on breakfast sandwiches up that way.


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Taylor pork roll with yellow american cheese, Guldens mustard, sweet pickle, on a Jersey hard roll...Nirvana on a bun!


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

kenb said:


> Taylor pork roll with yellow american cheese, Guldens mustard, sweet pickle, on a Jersey hard roll...Nirvana on a bun!


This guy knows what's up!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Y'all must have never had a fried bologna egg and cheese biscuit.


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

This


mtoddsolomon said:


> Y'all must have never had a fried bologna egg and cheese biscuit.


This guy also knows how to eat.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I prefer this over the "ham product" you mentioned, but then again I've never been to Central Jersey


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

yobata said:


> I prefer this over the "ham product" you mentioned, but then again I've never been to Central Jersey


I'm glad to see everyone here eats Wells lol


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Wasy_ said:


> I'm glad to see everyone here eats Wells lol


We are pushing the weight limits of micro skiffs


----------



## Pete Casteline (Jan 4, 2018)

You haven’t lived until you have pork roll (cases brand) on a hard roll with coleslaw. Just sayin


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dudes fretting over outboards and batteries that weight 20-30 pounds more...now I know why.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Wasy_ you fish those beast stripers up there? 



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dudes fretting over outboards and batteries that weight 20-30 pounds more...now I know why.


My skiff has a carbon platform just so I can go 2 for 2 on pecan pie&ice cream at Thanksgiving. Poundsign I am the ballast


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Wasy_ said:


> Hey everyone. Just introducing myself. I'm from Central NJ. Been looking at micro skiffs for about a year. Some real skinny water has been haunting me! Anyone else running a micro up in the Northeast?



i'm from cape may - south jersey,way south

when I had my shop,before retiring,i rigged quite a few micro skiffs - from gheenoes to hobie power skiffs.lots of people fish the "back water" in cape may county - fluke,sheepshead,redfish,blues,tog,striped carp,all are there.not sure about what's available up in north jersey,that's across the Beasley's point bridge,mm23 on the parkway...


porkroll !!

I miss scrapple and I miss really good pizza - I've yet to find good pizza down here


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Wasy_ you fish those beast stripers up there?
> 
> 
> My skiff has a carbon platform just so I can go 2 for 2 on pecan pie&ice cream at Thanksgiving. Poundsign I am the ballast


 Yes I do. Typically from sept-nov/Dec. Then again in the spring.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

AKA Taylor Ham.

If you lived in Jersey, you lived for Sunday morning and a Pork Roll (Taylor Ham), Egg and Cheese samich.

God knows how many of these culinary masterpieces have slipped past my lips.

Great cure for a wicked hangover too.


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Net 30 said:


> AKA Taylor Ham.
> 
> If you lived in Jersey, you lived for Sunday morning and a Pork Roll (Taylor Ham), Egg and Cheese samich.
> 
> ...


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Are you from Jersey or one of those Benny characters?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wasy_ said:


> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Are you from Jersey or one of those Benny characters?


YUP. Exit 98.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

This is how us Crackers do it!
Below is for our Puerto Rican brothers and sisters! Can anyone name this dish? I will say, it’s heaven on a plate and will one day contribute to my sudden cardiac explosion lol!


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Net 30 said:


> YUP. Exit 98.


82. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

I worked a steam generator replacement at Salem2 and another maintenance outtage at Salem 1 and wish I’d knew about that sammich then! Mighta stayed an extra day but Carney’s point where we were staying was a little sketchy. Did go across the bridge a couple times for a genuine philly, $18 each rnd trip in a dually and can say the $28 cheesesteaks were worth every penny when your pullin 7 12’s for 90 days straight!


----------



## Wasy_ (Jun 30, 2018)

My intro thread has been hijacked to a food thread! hahahaha thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

Yeah, we like to eat!


----------

